# Grading Honey?



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Oops, changed my mind.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Andrew,
I have the word "HONEY" on my label. I don't grade it. You don't need to grade it. As far as I know. But, maybe the rules are different where you live. I don't grade and have never had anyone ask me what Grade the Honey is. Were I asked, I reply "Excellent", of course.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

My understanding is that the term "Grade A" which is commonly seen on labels isnt required at all as it simply indicates that it is, in fact, honey and that it dosent exceed the 18.5% moisture maximum. As Mark said put the word "Honey" in large print and a net weight. You may also have to list a name and/or address. Thats it. Floral source is optional. UPC is a requirement to be sold in most stores but it dosent sound to me like it would be necessary in your case.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Since _Nichols747 _is in Washington, he is supposed to comply with State of Washington rules, here:
http://agr.wa.gov/marketing/smallfarm/DOCS/3-SellingHoney.pdf



> *Labeling *
> Honey Washington State law requires that honey be labeled with the following information:
> • Identification of the product (“honey”)
> • Name and address of the producer
> ...



Note the requirement about putting the grade on the label. If you follow the USDA link you will see the problem. That document offers no reasonable answer for a small producer.


----------



## Nichols747 (May 21, 2010)

Yeah, it's a real pickle. Don't want to violate the law, but it's pretty tough not to...


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Nichols747 said:


> Yeah, it's a real pickle. Don't want to violate the law, but it's pretty tough not to...


Methinks you worry too much. Pack a nice product with an honest weight, your name and address and call it Grade A (it undoubtably is). No one will hassle you because your doing nothing wrong. To top it all off it's a fund raiser. Can I buy a jar?


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

The way I read it your honey needs to be less than 18.6% water content and pretty clear to be Grade A. This year my honey is 17% and light yellow. I would guess yours will be close to the same since you aren't far from me. If you strain it through typical double strainer I think that it would easily meet the Grade A requirement.


----------



## Nichols747 (May 21, 2010)

It is double sieved, and creepy light-yellow! How was your year, BeeDeeTee?


----------



## Nichols747 (May 21, 2010)

Jim, message me your address and I'll send you some, gratis!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

jim lyon said:


> Methinks you worry too much. Pack a nice product with an honest weight, your name and address and call it Grade A (it undoubtably is). No one will hassle you because your doing nothing wrong. To top it all off it's a fund raiser. Can I buy a jar?


What Jim said. Except I have enuf of my own honey, thank you.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

jim lyon said:


> Methinks you worry too much.


Ditto. Based on Table V in the document you linked, your honey will likely be "Grade A" (a dubious government distinction that means nothing).


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

Nichols747 said:


> It is double sieved, and creepy light-yellow! How was your year, BeeDeeTee?


It was average, just late. We had hives that varied from 60-90lb. The hives are quite heavy themselves now that the honey has been pulled, so I won't need to feed much, if at all. Every 3-4 years we get the bright yellow honey. Other years it is still light but a shade darker. I personally like the yellow so we keep extra for ourselves on these years.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

Invest in a Jake's or is it Jack's color scale. It is reasonalby priced and helps to grade the color of your honey. It takes the gues work out of grading the color by eye
For is in Canada, our honey to be Canada #1 must be clear of forgein particles, strained through atleast 100 mesh, clear, no more than light amber and under 18%.

http://www.beemaidbeestore.com/product.php?txtCatID=38&txtProdID=417


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

http://www.dadant.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=754


----------

